# The many faces of Abbey!



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey has a grooming appt. tomorrow & I'm a nervous wreck! I love her ears long, but the "Beard" is driving me crazy! :smpullhair: She's already had the "Massimo" cut & it didn't look so flattering on Miss Abbey  , so I'm leaning towards something like Mini's cut when she wore that cute little bell bottom sleeved shirt (I have Carrie's permission to take the photo to the groomer but didn't ask about posting it here) & like Toy in the photo where she's wearing the b&w houndstooth dress w/ pink bow. Keeping the ears long & the "beard" about 2 to 3 inches long. Or do you all think it would look better if the ears & "beard" were shortened to the same length? 
Any other suggestions are welcome!!! :smilie_daumenpos: 
Here is Abbey now: (notice the "beard")
[attachment=33374:beard_pic_SM.jpg]
Next, Massimo cut:
[attachment=33383:Massimo_cut_SM.jpg]
Princess' cut (I miss Princess & Promise, by the way :grouphug: )
[attachment=33381SC_0055__2_.JPG]
And finally, the bob:
[attachment=33387:bob_haircut_SM.jpg]


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the cut on Princess myself for the "beard" part and the ears on the Bob cut. JMO


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Abbey is just darling and I happen to like the Princess cut as well :wub: :wub: Gosh she really is precious! I don't think she looked bad in any of those photos, so I don't think you could have a bad cut on her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I love the bob - I think it's clean, fresh and baby looking - she looks much younger.

Abbey is so cute - she'll look good in anything, but I definately like the beard shorter - she looks older with the beard.

Good luck


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is so pretty. Any which way but i think the bob is just too adorable. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think she looks adorable in all those cuts.I don't think you can go wrong any way you have it cut with Abbey, she's just too cute. :wub: As you can see with Boo & Hannah, I prefer the long ears & topknot with the shorter beard for them. I think a Mini or Toy do will work great for Abbey too. I hope you have an excellent groomer who can work with a photo. My groomers don't seem able to do that.I always get their version which usually doesn't even resemble the photo. :blink:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

She's such a cutie! I love the bob...i agree it makes her look young and fresh!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww...Abbey woould be gorgeous in any cut...but the pic of her in the bob - oh she is JUST way too adorable! I really dig the bob! :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I have always, always, always loved the little Abbey BOB! I swear if I ever get Sassy clipped she will be sporting the "Abbey Bob"........but remember, if you aren't totally sure you can always cut the ears later, but you can't glue it back on.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The bob is my absolute favorite!! I just adore it. I had seen that pic in last year's calendar and didn't know who it was and just assumed it was a puppy. How long was the body hair cut for the bob? Do you have any other pictures of her in that cut? One that maybe shows all of her??


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love "The Bob" for Abbey!!!! She would look so cute in that cut!!!! Please post pics when she gets it cut~~~~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the bob too. Cosy is presently sporting that look. It makes them look 
so puppish again.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the bob cut personally but she looks cute now.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH ABBY GIRL :wub: I JUST LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE THE BOB CUT ON HER. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I too love the bob!!! It is such a cute cut!!! Abbey will look adorable now matter how you have her hair cut!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm lovin' the bob. So precious!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I go with the "bob" too. She's so cute you can't do anything that would make her look bad. I don't care for Zoey with a full beard either and my groomer has in the past just thinned Zoey's and made it blend in more. I can't wait to see the after pictures! I'm thinking about getting both of my girls puppy cut so I'm trying to get ideas too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Miss Abbey is such a pretty girl. :wub: You really can't go wrong with her, but i prefer the bob also. I'm grooming Chloe this weekend and may be trying the bob on her as well. Remember to post lots of pics when she gets back.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i like the bob too.. i try to keep otis in that cut because it makes them look like puppies all over again!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You know I love Abbey just the way she is.....but if that is her in the small picture at the bottom - then...WOW - I really like that!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Abbey Is So Pretty! She Looks Great In All The Styles!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I love the bob - I think it's clean, fresh and baby looking - she looks much younger.
> 
> Abbey is so cute - she'll look good in anything, but I definately like the beard shorter - she looks older with the beard.
> 
> Good luck[/B]


That's what I think, too! Like a grumpy old man! :biggrin:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I think she looks adorable in all those cuts.I don't think you can go wrong any way you have it cut with Abbey, she's just too cute. :wub: As you can see with Boo & Hannah, I prefer the long ears & topknot with the shorter beard for them. I think a Mini or Toy do will work great for Abbey too. I hope you have an excellent groomer who can work with a photo. My groomers don't seem able to do that.I always get their version which usually doesn't even resemble the photo. :blink:[/B]


My groomer comes fairly close, except I wasn't too impressed with her version of the Massimo cut....It was really choppy looking.  Too bad Carrie doesn't live closer!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> OMG! I have always, always, always loved the little Abbey BOB! I swear if I ever get Sassy clipped she will be sporting the "Abbey Bob"........but remember, if you aren't totally sure you can always cut the ears later, but you can't glue it back on.[/B]


Aw, Thanks Pat! :smilie_daumenpos: I tell you I don't know how you do it, but I really hope to see Sassy in long coat forever! She is too Beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: I think I will just shorten the "beard" & I always can go back & have the ears shortened....Good plan! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> The bob is my absolute favorite!! I just adore it. I had seen that pic in last year's calendar and didn't know who it was and just assumed it was a puppy. How long was the body hair cut for the bob? Do you have any other pictures of her in that cut? One that maybe shows all of her??[/B]


Here you go: (It was like a schnazer cut, short on top then legs were fuller)
[attachment=33392:bob_body_cut_SM.jpg]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> I love the bob too. Cosy is presently sporting that look. It makes them look
> so puppish again.[/B]


Can you post a picture? Maybe before, say, Tomorrow? rayer: rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Abbey looks adorable whatever the haircut :wub: Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Abbey looks adorable whatever the haircut :wub: Sarah[/B]



OMG SARAH SAID THE "H" WORD :new_shocked: 
AS IN HAIRCUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

I love the bob . :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think abbey is adorable in ANY cut... the bob is my current fave out of the pics you've posted.... however if you choose to go with the mini cut, i'm sure she'd look fabulous!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That little girl is just gorgeous in any haircut!!! I have to say the bob is the cutest I've ever seen and really makes her look young, but I love her long hair ears and beard! Just a little trim is all I would get.....What a beauty!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Abbey is so beautiful she will look wonderful in any cut


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Abbey is just adorable, I don't think any cut could look bad on her  I also like the bob! That is similar to Maya's cut without a top knot.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I know, you know full well how much I LOVE your Abbey. Your avatar always makes me smile with delight. And I do not think Abbey would look bad in any cut, but I do like the Bob a lot too.

Please post photos of what ever you decide.

Abbey we love ya!
Melanie, Wookie and Glory Girl


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am in love with the bob! That cut is precious on her!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

She is soooooo cute!!! She is cute no matter what!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think she looks cute in all of those styles, but the bob is my favourite.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Omg she is so cute! I love the bob on her!! I am gonna cut Luci's hair tomorrow after work, and i am going to cut her muzzle/beard a little shorter and leave her ears long..I love that look!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Abbey has a grooming appt. tomorrow & I'm a nervous wreck! I love her ears long, but the "Beard" is driving me crazy! :smpullhair: She's already had the "Massimo" cut & it didn't look so flattering on Miss Abbey  , so I'm leaning towards something like Mini's cut when she wore that cute little bell bottom sleeved shirt (I have Carrie's permission to take the photo to the groomer but didn't ask about posting it here) & like Toy in the photo where she's wearing the b&w houndstooth dress w/ pink bow. Keeping the ears long & the "beard" about 2 to 3 inches long. Or do you all think it would look better if the ears & "beard" were shortened to the same length?
> Any other suggestions are welcome!!! :smilie_daumenpos:
> Here is Abbey now: (notice the "beard")
> [attachment=33374:beard_pic_SM.jpg]
> ...


OMG! I never knew the "bob cut" pic was little Abbey-I've actually showed that pic to a groomer because I thought it was so adorable. I like either the bob, or a very short beard and longish ears like beautiful Hannah :wub: I'm just not a long bearded fan on a little girl Malt.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for their kind words of my little Abbey!!! :grouphug: It's amazing what a difference a haircut makes!  I'm getting ready to take her to the groomers, but she won't be home until around 4:30. I will post pictures tonight! (if I'm not crying  ) I'm going for the shorter "beard" & keep the ears long, then if I don't like that I'll have her cut the ears & do the bob cut! :thumbsup: Thanks Everyone!!! (I keep looking for a blowing kisses emoticon...maybe Joe can work on that one!) but here's a hug from Abbey for everyone!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My vote is for the bob but I also love her Avatar picture too. Always have!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, here she is!! I definately like the shorter "beard" but all I want to do when I look at her his even up her ears with her "beard" :smpullhair: , which I may attempt myself tomorrow....so if anyone has any instructions on how to do this Please let me know! rayer: 
[attachment=33493:mini_cut...abbey_SM.jpg]
[attachment=33494:mini_cut...abbey_SM.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is such a pretty girl. I agree that it will look good with the ears even with the beard but I don't know how it's done!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She's such a pretty girl!! But do you mind taking one of her 'nekked? I really would like to see how short or long her body is. I've kept mine long but am really digging the clothes which do look better on a shorter cut. So I'm just wondering how much shorter I would have to go.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she looks so adorable! If you can get her to stand stay on a towel on the bathroom counter, kneel next to it so she is a little higher than you and then snip snip to even it out! You will probably have to gently hold her by the beard or the top of her head to keep her from moving too much. Good luck, and post the new pic when she is done, I love seeing her sweet face!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Abbey looks adorable. :aktion033: I knew she would, just can't make Abbey look anything but adorable. I think that the groomer just maybe didn't leave enough length difference between the beard & ears. If you like the length of the beard though, just trim a little off the ears with a pair of scissors.Then you'll have a longish bob. I trim Boo & Hannahs a bit every now & then.Or you could just take her back to the groomer & let her do it. I really think she looks adorable though.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks adorable!! Please post more pics if you get her ears trimmed.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Abbey looks so cute with her new haircut! :wub: You will have to let us know and post pics if you trim her ears.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520931
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I just saw this. I'm sorry. I'll be posting some pics in the next couple days.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I have had Abbey in the "bob" picture printed out ...and saved in my favorite pictures for the groomer... for quite some time.
Never have had the courage to cut that short...but I have always always thought that was one of the cutest cuts :wub: I have seen at S.M. :thumbsup: *


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She does look adorable! Love the haircut  Luckily, ears are easy, so you should be fine.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She looks beautiful and of course she would, you cannot go wrong with Abbey, she's such a natural beauty.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Abbey looks adorable. :aktion033: I knew she would, just can't make Abbey look anything but adorable. I think that the groomer just maybe didn't leave enough length difference between the beard & ears. If you like the length of the beard though, just trim a little off the ears with a pair of scissors.Then you'll have a longish bob. I trim Boo & Hannahs a bit every now & then.Or you could just take her back to the groomer & let her do it. I really think she looks adorable though.[/B]


 Or....you could trim some more off the beard to have a greater distance in length btw her beard and ears....that's what I did with Winnie the other day. The groomer didn't trim her beard enough so I "lopped off" about an inch-not a perfect job, but I love the look! Either way, Abbey is beautiful!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am at a loss as what to do from here :smpullhair: I wish I knew how to photoshop both looks on her. The worst thing is that I have appt. for my kids & Abbey to get professional pictures taken in April & now I don't know what way to go. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey is such a pretty little girly girl, I knew which ever cut you decided on, she'd look great......and she does. 

If you want to trim her ears....I'd just cut them.... :brownbag: but then I do everything on the spur of the moment without asking questions first.. :blush: When I trim the "A"'s hair, I snip away on a slight angle so it doesn't look like it's been lopped off.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> She's such a pretty girl!! But do you mind taking one of her 'nekked? I really would like to see how short or long her body is. I've kept mine long but am really digging the clothes which do look better on a shorter cut. So I'm just wondering how much shorter I would have to go.[/B]


Here ya go!  Probably shorter than you would have to go. My groomer pulls the shaver away from her legs, as she tapers down so Abbey doesn't end up with "chicken" legs. :biggrin: She knows I hate that!
[attachment=33540:back_SM.jpg]
[attachment=33541:back_of_head_SM.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually I don't think her body is too short. It's shorter than I normally go but I like it. And clothers look so much nicer on a shorter cut. I like her legs full too. Really am not into the chicken legs either. If it were me, knowing professional photos are coming up, I'd go back to the orginal short faced bob (with the ears and face the same length) and keep the body like it is now...or maybe a bit longer. She is just so adorable. Thanks so much for posting those pics for me!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Abbey is beautiful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Abbey is BEAUTIFUL and darlingly cute at the same time. Her cut is perfect for her.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i think she looks great! I would just take the scissor and round off the those ears. The muzzle isn't short enough to have that 'cute' look. 

But I like the cut! She is a pretty girl either way!


----------

